# Milan: incontro Mirabelli - Fassone - Gattuso. Si programma.



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.

*Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima.



E figuriamoci...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima.



Sabatini non ha partecipato?


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2018)

S programma il prossimo fallimento stagionale.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima.



Come volevasi dimostrare: comanda Fassone e fin quando sarà così, resta Mirabelli con Gattuso.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Che Dio ce la mandi buona.

Non ho molta fiducia. Spero mi smentiscano.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Aprile 2018)

Mi sembra giusto, non si può valutare un progetto di 5 anni alla prima stagione.
Ad oggi meritano sia Mirabelli che Gattuso la conferma.
Questo non vuol dire che non abbiano commesso errori.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Aprile 2018)

Vediamo se con il prossimo mercato completerà quello che aveva in mente (o ci si avvicinerà)...sono fiducioso, ha sempre lavorato in buona fede. Spero di non rimanere scottato


----------



## Igor91 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



Non stanno giocando coi soldi del monopoli, di conseguenza se la propietà decide di continuare con questa direzione sportiva evidentemente ha fiducia.

Io spero riescano a vender bene... se vendono bene possiamo fare un discreto mercato, al contrario no.

Io punterei a 3 acquisti e altrettanti prestiti con diritto .. è l'unica. 3 acquisti e basta non bastano..


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



Appoggio in toto.

Ormai è cosi, ripartire da capo senza neppure tanti soldi sarebbe un suicidio, un' altra stagione voglio dargliela.

*Spero *di uscirne soddisfatto.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sabatini non ha partecipato?







Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto, non si può valutare un progetto di 5 anni alla prima stagione.
> Ad oggi meritano sia Mirabelli che Gattuso la conferma.
> Questo non vuol dire che non abbiano commesso errori.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vediamo se con il prossimo mercato completerà quello che aveva in mente (o ci si avvicinerà)...sono fiducioso, ha sempre lavorato in buona fede. Spero di non rimanere scottato





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appoggio in toto.
> 
> Ormai è cosi, ripartire da capo senza neppure tanti soldi sarebbe un suicidio, un' altra stagione voglio dargliela.
> 
> *Spero *di uscirne soddisfatto.



.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



Male male... L'anno prossimo sarà ancora peggio.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2018)

Io ho fiducia forza Mirabelli


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che Dio ce la mandi buona.
> 
> Non ho molta fiducia. Spero mi smentiscano.



son 11 anni che, a parte la parentesi scudetto 2011 (ormai comunque 7 anni fa), aspettiamo una stagione decente. Non ci credo più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2018)

Bon, quindi le news che davano mirabelli scaricato erano le solite bufale..

Bene


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



Per me è molto più importante il prossimo anno, dopo questo prevedibilmente difficile. Le attenuanti saranno praticamente nulle, aldilà dei proclami di inizio stagione. 
Il prossimo anno l'ingresso in Champions è obbligatorio come anche il dimezzarsi del distacco dalle due corazzate Juventus e Napoli.
Mirabelli per me ha cannato metà del suo operato, per demeriti suoi o decisioni forzate. Ma la base è fatta quindi o si svolta o è meglio che facciano tutti un passo indietro.


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.


L'equilibrio, la stabilità, l'unità ed efficacia di intenti sono valori positivi in sé, che meritano consenso chiunque li incarni, specie in una contingenza delicata come questa tra vincoli di programmazione societaria europei e, notizia della attualità, italiani. Quindi, ben vengano questi gesti, se ad essi si accompagnano i fatti attesi da tutti i tifosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.



Fassone il nuovo Galliani saremo ostaggio di questo interista. Con la differenza è che il primo ha fatto disastri ovunque è andato, il secondo ti ha portato un po di coppe per poi fare disastri.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Cairo starà sbocciando...


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2018)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Per me è molto più importante il prossimo anno, dopo questo prevedibilmente difficile. Le attenuanti saranno praticamente nulle, aldilà dei proclami di inizio stagione.
> Il prossimo anno l'ingresso in Champions è obbligatorio come anche il dimezzarsi del distacco dalle due corazzate Juventus e Napoli.
> Mirabelli per me ha cannato metà del suo operato, per demeriti suoi o decisioni forzate. Ma la base è fatta quindi o si svolta o è meglio che facciano tutti un passo indietro.



Concordo in toto. Un'altra possibilità gli va data. Non è tutto da buttare quello che ha fatto.
Ma per l'anno prox zero alibi neanche il FPP


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2018)

Giusto così, almeno per un altro anno


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2018)

si può programmare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
ma c'è una legge imprescindibile nel calcio : le grandi squadre si fanno e si sono fatte sempre con grandi giocatori.
altrimenti fai come il napoli che è un orchestra perfetta con dei singoli di buon livello che però sono sempre stati battuti (speriamo quest'anno no...) da una squadra composta da ottimi giocatori e campioni che possono permettersi di giocare fuori spartito e vincere (in italia) comunque.....

la mia idea è abbastanza chiara : bisogna innalzare la qualità della squadra ANCORA.
ci vogliono i soldi ? bella scoperta....


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si può programmare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
> ma c'è una legge imprescindibile nel calcio : le grandi squadre si fanno e si sono fatte sempre con grandi giocatori.
> altrimenti fai come il napoli che è un orchestra perfetta con dei singoli di buon livello che però sono sempre stati battuti (speriamo quest'anno no...) da una squadra composta da ottimi giocatori e campioni che possono permettersi di giocare fuori spartito e vincere (in italia) comunque.....
> 
> ...



Esattamente, chissà quando Mirabelli capirà che è arrivato al Milan e quando sei al Milan devi prendere i campioni o i giocatori forti, con i mezzi giocatori non abbiamo mai fatto niente, mai, se pensa di continuare a scovare e a fare il fenomeno sul mercato l'anno prossimo, quando non gli sarà permesso il minimo errore, se ne andrà come previsto.
E pure in panchina, serve uno rodato, abile, Gattuso è una capra, è uno di quegli allenatori che conosce solo i giocatori che ha allenato, anche 2 allenamenti, per dire, per il resto è l'ennesimo allenatore felice di allenare il Milan senza esperienza e dove andiamo con allenatori impreparati e senza esperienza? dove andiamo se un allenatore simile ha in squadra solo dei mezzi giocatori?
Non vuoi o puoi prendere dei grandi giocatori? scegli Sarri, scegli l'allenatore giusto, qui siamo messi come l'anno scorso, la base... saranno 3 giocatori in croce, una squadra che è ZERO in attacco non esiste, non ha la minima base.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Per me non resta nessuno dei due. Al massimo rimane Fassone con un ruolo ridimensionato.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si può programmare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
> ma c'è una legge imprescindibile nel calcio : le grandi squadre si fanno e si sono fatte sempre con grandi giocatori.
> altrimenti fai come il napoli che è un orchestra perfetta con dei singoli di buon livello che però sono sempre stati battuti (speriamo quest'anno no...) da una squadra composta da ottimi giocatori e campioni che possono permettersi di giocare fuori spartito e vincere (in italia) comunque.....
> 
> ...





Raryof ha scritto:


> Esattamente, chissà quando Mirabelli capirà che è arrivato al Milan e quando sei al Milan devi prendere i campioni o i giocatori forti, con i mezzi giocatori non abbiamo mai fatto niente, mai, se pensa di continuare a scovare e a fare il fenomeno sul mercato l'anno prossimo, quando non gli sarà permesso il minimo errore, se ne andrà come previsto.
> E pure in panchina, serve uno rodato, abile, Gattuso è una capra, è uno di quegli allenatori che conosce solo i giocatori che ha allenato, anche 2 allenamenti, per dire, per il resto è l'ennesimo allenatore felice di allenare il Milan senza esperienza e dove andiamo con allenatori impreparati e senza esperienza? dove andiamo se un allenatore simile ha in squadra solo dei mezzi giocatori?
> Non vuoi o puoi prendere dei grandi giocatori? scegli Sarri, scegli l'allenatore giusto, qui siamo messi come l'anno scorso, la base... saranno 3 giocatori in croce, una squadra che è ZERO in attacco non esiste, non ha la minima base.



Infatti le cose sono due:

1) Prendi grandi campioni e a quel punto in panca metti un gestore di uomini che faccia meno danni possibili

2) Con la rosa attuale, o al massimo aggiungendo giocatori più o meno dello stesso livello, è doveroso prendere un allenatore che possa far rendere i calciatori al 200%.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Aprile 2018)

Fiducia zero in questi qua (tutti e tre).
Speravo nella meritocrazia con la nuova società ma vedo che le cose non sono affatto cambiate.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Infatti le cose sono due:
> 
> 1) Prendi grandi campioni e a quel punto in panca metti un gestore di uomini che faccia meno danni possibili
> 
> 2) Con la rosa attuale, o al massimo aggiungendo giocatori più o meno dello stesso livello, è doveroso prendere un allenatore che possa far rendere i calciatori al 200%.



Anche prendendo Conte:

-vedremmo Biglia trasformarsi in Pirlo?
-Andrè Silva diventerebbe Tevez?
-Kessie diventerebbe Pogba?
-Rodriguez salirebbe al livello di Lichsteiner?

Conte a dir tanto potrebbe arrivare al quarto posto, ma a pelo


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> la mia idea è abbastanza chiara : bisogna innalzare la qualità della squadra ANCORA.
> ci vogliono i soldi ? bella scoperta....



Non bastano i soldi, come dimostrano gli oltre 300 milioni investiti tra l'estate 2015 e l'estate 2017.

L'Inter con quello che ha speso per Joao Mario e Gabigoal poteva prendersi Sanè e Matuidi.
Noi con quello che abbiamo speso per Andrè Silva potevamo prenderci Salah.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

*Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*



Che pena..


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non bastano i soldi, come dimostrano gli oltre 300 milioni investiti tra l'estate 2015 e l'estate 2017.
> 
> L'Inter con quello che ha speso per Joao Mario e Gabigoal poteva prendersi Sanè e Matuidi.
> Noi con quello che abbiamo speso per Andrè Silva potevamo prenderci Salah.



è vero non bastano SOLO i soldi....ma comunque da quelli devi partire per fare una grande squadra pronta nel giro di 1 o 2 anni....
poi ci vuole la competenza,le capacità ecc. ecc.. ecc...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esattamente, chissà quando Mirabelli capirà che è arrivato al Milan e quando sei al Milan devi prendere i campioni o i giocatori forti, con i mezzi giocatori non abbiamo mai fatto niente, mai, se pensa di continuare a scovare e a fare il fenomeno sul mercato l'anno prossimo, quando non gli sarà permesso il minimo errore, se ne andrà come previsto.
> E pure in panchina, serve uno rodato, abile, Gattuso è una capra, è uno di quegli allenatori che conosce solo i giocatori che ha allenato, anche 2 allenamenti, per dire, per il resto è l'ennesimo allenatore felice di allenare il Milan senza esperienza e dove andiamo con allenatori impreparati e senza esperienza? dove andiamo se un allenatore simile ha in squadra solo dei mezzi giocatori?
> Non vuoi o puoi prendere dei grandi giocatori? scegli Sarri, scegli l'allenatore giusto, qui siamo messi come l'anno scorso, la base... saranno 3 giocatori in croce, una squadra che è ZERO in attacco non esiste, non ha la minima base.



Tutti voglioni i campioni, mica solo noi al Milan. Soprattutto club che fatturano il doppio di noi.

Dunque i campioni hanno costi inaccessibili, purtroppo.


----------



## diavolo (26 Aprile 2018)

Solo il Milan è il club delle seconde,terze,quarte possibilitá.
Una società normale dopo aver speso 250 milioni nel mercato che arriva sesta o peggio,dato che l'obiettivo era il quarto posto,fa tabula rasa del management.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non bastano i soldi, come dimostrano gli oltre 300 milioni investiti tra l'estate 2015 e l'estate 2017.
> 
> L'Inter con quello che ha speso per Joao Mario e Gabigoal poteva prendersi Sanè e Matuidi.
> Noi con quello che abbiamo speso per Andrè Silva potevamo prenderci Salah.



Salah al Milan non ci sarebbe venuto... Lui e molti altri. 
Prima. Ce se ne accorge e meglio è. ...


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2018)

è tempo di finire il disastro... Povero Milan


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Salah al Milan non ci sarebbe venuto... Lui e molti altri.
> Prima. Ce se ne accorge e meglio è. ...



Dagli l'ingaggio e stai certo che vengono (come successo al Napoli, City, PSG ecc.). Tutto valore aggiunto se poi c'è anche una proprietà forte e trasparente, una società ben organizzata, un bravo allenatore, una storia prestigiosa dietro al club ecc.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Aprile 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Solo il Milan è il club delle seconde,terze,quarte possibilitá.
> Una società normale dopo aver speso 250 milioni nel mercato che arriva sesta o peggio,dato che l'obiettivo era il quarto posto,fa tabula rasa del management.



.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*



Non è che un summit di quei tre in cui se la suonano e cantano da soli si può mettere tutto a posto. 
E' ai piani alti che decidono cosa fare di loro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto, non si può valutare un progetto di 5 anni alla prima stagione.
> Ad oggi meritano sia Mirabelli che Gattuso la conferma.
> Questo non vuol dire che non abbiano commesso errori.



Tutto giusto, se non fosse che facciamo pena da anni e la pazienza del tifoso si sta esaurendo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutti voglioni i campioni, mica solo noi al Milan. Soprattutto club che fatturano il doppio di noi.
> 
> Dunque i campioni hanno costi inaccessibili, purtroppo.



Per quello ci vorrebbe un DS capace di fare scouting e individuare i potenziali campioni prima che diventino tali... un po' quello che c'era stato fatto credere quando annunciarono Mirabelli...


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Aprile 2018)

A fine stagione i cinesi daranno un calcio nel fondoschiena sia a gattuso che a mirabelli, a fassone toccherà una tirata d'orecchie ma sarà l'ultimo avviso anche per lui


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quello ci vorrebbe un DS capace di fare scouting e individuare i potenziali campioni prima che diventino tali... un po' quello che c'era stato fatto credere quando annunciarono Mirabelli...



Esatto, è quello che ci vorrebbe nella nostra dimensione attuale.

Ma poi, onestamente, quanti tifosi sarebbero disposti ad aspettare con pazienza che il giovane si ambienti e inizi a rendere? perchè spesso e volentieri ci vogliono anni per una completa maturazione...

Non so ma ne vedo poca poca di pazienza, anche capibile per carità.

Vediamo comunque se in effetti Mirabelli ha queste abilità di talent scout millantate al suo arrivo.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Aprile 2018)

Si deve aspettare a fine stagione.Prima di dire Mirabelli e Gattuso rimagono.

Se non andiamo in EL e perdiamo la Coppa Italia vuol dire station fallito.

Anche se l'obbietivo era il 4 posto. thanks

Thanks


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, se non fosse che facciamo pena da anni e la pazienza del tifoso si sta esaurendo.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista... Chiedono pazienza... Ma noi tifosi stiamo pazientando da otto anni.... Otto. 
Con una altra dirigenza e società però.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello che ci vorrebbe nella nostra dimensione attuale.
> 
> Ma poi, onestamente, quanti tifosi sarebbero disposti ad aspettare con pazienza che il giovane si ambienti e inizi a rendere? perchè spesso e volentieri ci vogliono anni per una completa maturazione...
> 
> ...



Purtroppo, come ben dici, la pazienza è al limite. Ma penso sia anche comprensibile, dopo anni di mediocrità. Purtroppo la società attuale paga anche questa eredità, ma lo sapevano benissimo quando hanno rilevato il testimone. 

Per me un mix di giovani e giocatori affermati andava provato. Certo che se la giovane scommessa è il tuo giocatore più costoso, allora a quel punto c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dagli l'ingaggio e stai certo che vengono (come successo al Napoli, City, PSG ecc.). Tutto valore aggiunto se poi c'è anche una proprietà forte e trasparente, una società ben organizzata, un bravo allenatore, una storia prestigiosa dietro al club ecc.



non è cosi facile come vuoi farlo sembrare, ad ogni vendita devi considerare tante variabili, volontà del giocatore, volontà della squadra che vende (sicuramente la roma aveva interesse di venderlo all'estero piuttosto che ad una diretta concorrente in italia) e anche volontà del procuratore, basta pensare che emre can non è andato all'inter per colpa del procuratore che voleva la polpetta da 5 mil di euro nonostante inter, dordmun e giocatore fossero tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Aprile 2018)

A me preoccupa moltissimo che Mirabelli possa non aver individuato le criticità della rosa; io vado ancora ai pazzi per quelle risposte, durante l'APACF show - già di per sé una baracconata-, date ai tifosi che gli chiedevano delucidazioni sul mancato arrivato di una mezzala e di un esterno sinistro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista... Chiedono pazienza... Ma noi tifosi stiamo pazientando da otto anni.... Otto.
> Con una altra dirigenza e società però.



Si, è quello che rispondevo anche a [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] qui sopra (scusa, ho letto dopo il tuo messaggio, altrimenti avrei risposto a entrambi in un unico messaggio).


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa moltissimo che Mirabelli possa non aver individuato le criticità della rosa; io vado ancora ai pazzi per quelle risposte, durante *l'APACF show - già di per sé una baracconata*-, date ai tifosi che gli chiedevano delucidazioni sul mancato arrivato di una mezzala e di un esterno sinistro.



Ecco qualcuno che la pensa come me.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello che ci vorrebbe nella nostra dimensione attuale.
> 
> Ma poi, onestamente, quanti tifosi sarebbero disposti ad aspettare con pazienza che il giovane si ambienti e inizi a rendere? perchè spesso e volentieri ci vogliono anni per una completa maturazione...
> 
> ...



L individuo lo possiamo pure aspettare se siamo in linea con li obiettivi.
Poi ovviamente non possiamo restare un altro anno fuori dalla CL perché dobbiamo aspettare il singolo.

Non siamo nella situazione dove possiamo aspettare i giovani. Abbiamo obiettivi importantissimi da centrare. Non voglio nemmeno immaginare in che situazione ci possiamo ritrovare con un altro anno fuori dalla CL.

Tutte le Big che facevano crescere i giovani lottavano e centravano li obiettivi con certezze + scommesse. Non con solo scommesse... se no sei l'Udinese... non il Real


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> L individuo lo possiamo pure aspettare se siamo in linea con li obiettivi.
> Poi ovviamente non possiamo restare un altro anno fuori dalla CL perché dobbiamo aspettare il singolo.
> 
> Non siamo nella situazione dove possiamo aspettare i giovani. Abbiamo obiettivi importantissimi da centrare. Non voglio nemmeno immaginare in che situazione ci possiamo ritrovare con un altro anno fuori dalla CL.
> ...



Però capisci anche tu che se mettiamo insieme i pezzi del puzzle viene fuori un bel casino:

- i giocatori giovani non li possiamo aspettare, al massimo qualcuno ma solo se i risultati sono positivi.
- i giocatori forti e affermati non li possiamo prendere, perchè sotto FPF abbiamo le mani legate.
- i campioni non pensiamoci nemmeno, sia per il FPF sia perchè non ci vengono.
- scommesse no, sia per motivi finanziari (con le scommesse il rischio bidone è altissimo, vedi Silva) sia tecnici, perchè per puntare subito al quarto posto ci vogliono certezze, non siamo mica l'Udinese
- se non arriviamo quarti l'anno prossimo e non giochiamo la CL siamo finiti

Più che leggo/scrivo commenti su questo forum e più che mi faccio l'idea che tra i tifosi ci siano le idee molt ben confuse


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però capisci anche tu che se mettiamo insieme i pezzi del puzzle viene fuori un bel casino:
> 
> - i giocatori giovani non li possiamo aspettare, al massimo qualcuno ma solo se i risultati sono positivi.
> - i giocatori forti e affermati non li possiamo prendere, perchè sotto FPF abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...


aggiungici pure che giocatori affermati con piu di 30 anni non vanno bene perche sono vecchi. Dire idee confuse è usare un eufemismo, basta dire che all'inizio si criticava la società per aver preso troppi giocatori quando a detta di molti ne bastavano solo 2-3, ora si critica la società perche non ci sono i ricambi e i titolari sono spompati


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.
> 
> *Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*


che sia una risposta lo dice Premium...una risposta vera sarebbe stata una dichiarazione ufficiale come spesso ne vengono fatte...mah vedremo


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ecco qualcuno che la pensa come me.



Ragazzi ma volete che non sappia anche lui che ci voglia come minimo un centravanti e una mezzala forti? Del resto abbiamo provato a prendere in qualche modo sia Morata che Belotti, soprattutto Morata sarebbe stato un grandissimo acquisto prim che facesse il voltaggabbana. Sa bene cosa serve , non è uno sprovveduto se avrà la possibilità farà di tutto per rinforzarci. E' che l'anno scorso non c'erano paletti quest'anno il FPP potrebbe davvero ammazzarci. Ma non ci devono essere scuse, l'anno prossimo dobbiamo arrivare quarti per forza...


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma volete che non sappia anche lui che ci voglia come minimo un centravanti e una mezzala forti? Del resto abbiamo provato a prendere in qualche modo sia Morata che Belotti, soprattutto Morata sarebbe stato un grandissimo acquisto prim che facesse il voltaggabbana. Sa bene cosa serve , non è uno sprovveduto se avrà la possibilità farà di tutto per rinforzarci. E' che l'anno scorso non c'erano paletti quest'anno il FPP potrebbe davvero ammazzarci. Ma non ci devono essere scuse, l'anno prossimo dobbiamo arrivare quarti per forza...



Di questo non dubito. Io mi riferivo allo stucchevole show in diretta per sbandierare gli acquisti fatti. Era davvero necessario?


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però capisci anche tu che se mettiamo insieme i pezzi del puzzle viene fuori un bel casino:
> 
> - i giocatori giovani non li possiamo aspettare, al massimo qualcuno ma solo se i risultati sono positivi.
> - i giocatori forti e affermati non li possiamo prendere, perchè sotto FPF abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Le idee sono chiarissime per me.
I Big dovevi provarli a prendere quando eri libero di farlo. Non ora che siamo bloccati per davvero.
Ora dovranno per forza prendere scommesse e giovani. Non avranno altra scelta proprio perché hanno sbagliato in estate.

Ora sapendo che il SA ci bloccherà non vado mica a chiedere Big... e i giocatori dovranno per forza essere scommesse con il rischio di buttare via un altra stagione.

Ma non è così che si crescono i giocatori. Non è così che puoi fare esplodere una scommessa.

Qualche giorno fa ricordo che un utente lodava il Real perché si era cresciuto in casa i vari Ramos Marcelo Asensio... ma loro sono arrivati come giovani con alto potenziale. Non sono arrivati come i titolari che dovevano portare il Real a lottare per tutti i trofei. Sono cresciuti con calma imparando da giocatori pronti e forti. E mentre crescevano il Real lottava per davvero per vincere le competizioni.

Da noi chiedere a una banda di 4 o 5 giovani titolari di portarci in CL PER FORZA e una grande responsabilità.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Solo il Milan è il club delle seconde,terze,quarte possibilitá.
> Una società normale dopo aver speso 250 milioni nel mercato che arriva sesta o peggio,dato che l'obiettivo era il quarto posto,fa tabula rasa del management.



Ella madonna, succede a malapena nelle aziende serie, figurati in un azienda come il calcio dove ci sono variabili IMPONDERABILI.

Un po' di realismo.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Le idee sono chiarissime per me.
> I Big dovevi provarli a prendere quando eri libero di farlo. Non ora che siamo bloccati per davvero.
> Ora dovranno per forza prendere scommesse e giovani. Non avranno altra scelta proprio perché hanno sbagliato in estate.
> 
> ...



Scusami rispetto la tua idea, ma è un po' distaccata dalla realtà delle cose.

I big anche la scorsa estate non li potevamo prendere o non ci siamo riusciti. L'unico è stato Bonucci, in parte anche Biglia, ma le storie di Morata e Aubameyang le conosciamo bene.

Dire dovevamo prendere i big è facile, tutti vogliono i campioni, ma mica è facile prenderli e i costi, da qualche anno a questa parte, sono ormai fuori portata. I nostri 200 e passa milioni il PSG li spende per un solo giocatore e dalla prossima estate vedrai che i trasferimenti a tripla cifra saranno la norma per i grandi club europei.

Il discorso dei giovani da prendere in stile Real è assolutamente giusto, è il modo in cui le grandi squadre restano grandi per tanti tempo, ma codesta è un'accusa da fare diretta diretta a chi aveva il Milan prima, quando il vecchio gruppo di campioni sarebbe dovuto essere affiancato da giovani da crescere al loro fianco e rimpiazzarli. Invece non è stato fatto e oggi ci troviamo, non per caso, a gestire una situazione obiettivamente complicata, un puzzle rompicapo tra debiti, fatturato al minimo storico, sponsor che scappano, e squadra da rifare per 20 venticinquesimi... con alle calcagna i tifosi che vogliono tutto e subito 

Io capisco che tu dica quello che vorresti venisse fatto, ci mancherebbe anche io lo vorrei, ma il punto è che più se ne parla e più si capisce che questa nuova dirigenza opera in un contesto che è un bel casino.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> aggiungici pure che giocatori affermati con piu di 30 anni non vanno bene perche sono vecchi. Dire idee confuse è usare un eufemismo, basta dire che all'inizio si criticava la società per aver preso troppi giocatori quando a detta di molti ne bastavano solo 2-3, ora si critica la società perche non ci sono i ricambi e i titolari sono spompati



Stai facendo una bella confusione.
Ovviamente se provi a mescolare il parere di un buon centinaio di utenti ne esce una situazione che non può essere logica.
Ma qui stiamo parlando io e lineker.
Se vuoi invalidare quello che sto scrivendo piuttosto trovami un solo post che avrei scritto io dove mi lamento del fatto di non avere riserve.
E vorrei comunque ricordare che per una riserva potevi prendere un giocatore UTILE (non ho scritto che doveva essere un mezzo fenomeno ma solo utile almeno per caratteristiche) in prestito pagando così solo l'ingaggio lordo.
D"altronde l'incompetente che avevamo prima (che era pure in malafede) lo aveva capito e con qualche giocatore in prestito era riuscito a centrare l'EL (che era l'obiettivo dello scorso anno).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una bella confusione.
> Ovviamente se provi a mescolare il parere di un buon centinaio di utenti ne esce una situazione che non può essere logica.
> Ma qui stiamo parlando io e lineker.
> Se vuoi invalidare quello che sto scrivendo piuttosto trovami un solo post che avrei scritto io dove mi lamento del fatto di non avere riserve.
> ...



non ho mica citato te, mi sono solo ricollegato a questo intervento "Più che leggo/scrivo commenti su questo forum e più che mi faccio l'idea che tra i tifosi ci siano le idee molto ben confuse "dell'utente Lineker10, proprio per ribadire che se le soluzioni proposte da noi tifosi sono in palese contrasto, forse forse una soluzione facile e immediata per ritornare a vincere non esiste


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dagli l'ingaggio e stai certo che vengono (come successo al Napoli, City, PSG ecc.). Tutto valore aggiunto se poi c'è anche una proprietà forte e trasparente, una società ben organizzata, un bravo allenatore, una storia prestigiosa dietro al club ecc.




A me sta scusa del "da noi certi giocatori non vengono" mi fa impazzire:

Se gli offri soldi, serietà e futuri trofei da noi vengono eccome. Alcuni esempi:

Higuain passa dal Real al Napoli, De Bruyne lascia il Chelsea e va al Wolfsburg, Sneijder passa dal Real all'Inter, Salah passa dal Chelsea alla Fiorentina e poi alla Roma.

Prevengo subito l'obiezione che questi trovavano poco spazio: verissimo, però intanto le società citate son riuscite a convincerli. Noi nemmeno ci proviamo.

E sì che giocatori forti che quest'estate si possono trasferire ce ne sono tanti, se però invece di farci un pensiero si punta su mediocri come Muriel e Zaza è evidente che oltre all'immaginazione ed alla propensione a fare almeno un tentativo manca del tutto anche il coraggio di rischiare, tanto più che al massimo ti dicono di no. Ma che non si pensi a fare nemmeno una proposta è davvero avvilente.


----------



## Heaven (26 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me sta scusa del "da noi certi giocatori non vengono" mi fa impazzire:
> 
> Se gli offri soldi, serietà e futuri trofei da noi vengono eccome. Alcuni esempi:
> 
> Higuain passa dal Real al Napoli, De Bruyne lascia il Chelsea e va al Wolfsburg, Sneijder passa dal Real all'Inter, Salah passa dal Chelsea alla Fiorentina e poi alla Roma.



Higuain è andato al Napoli che comunque lottava ai vertici di A ed era in champions.
Il resto dei giocatori erano tutti scarti delle big, e non scarti alla James Rodriguez, ma gente che non aveva proprio dimostrato mai niente... questi giocatori possiamo prenderli.


----------



## Superpippo9 (26 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quello ci vorrebbe un DS capace di fare scouting e individuare i potenziali campioni prima che diventino tali... un po' quello che c'era stato fatto credere quando annunciarono Mirabelli...



Andrè Silva è un potenziale campione.... vedo quanta pazienza c'è nell' aspettarlo!!!


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scusami rispetto la tua idea, ma è un po' distaccata dalla realtà delle cose.
> 
> I big anche la scorsa estate non li potevamo prendere o non ci siamo riusciti. L'unico è stato Bonucci, in parte anche Biglia, ma le storie di Morata e Aubameyang le conosciamo bene.
> 
> ...



Che la situazione fosse difficile lo sapevamo tutti. Ma la loro soluzione è stata un fallimento.
Poi per carità, forse con la mia si retrocedeva da ultimi in classifica.

Prima che i geni della comunicazione iniziassero a parlare di Big citando pure i nomi il mio sogno era di prendere Papu-Keita-Deulofeu.
E tra i giovani da fare crescere mi piacevano Schick Dolberg e Silva.
Ti sembra il ragionamento di qualcuno che voleva tutto e subito? 
Questi erano i nomi che mi piacevano quando si parlava di qualche mln per fare il mercato.
E se avessimo avuto questi risultati con pochi mln non mi sarei di certo lamentato.
Il problema è che abbiamo speso 240 mln... e siamo sotto a chi ha ceduto i migliori giocatori che aveva in rosa.
Questa estate ci siamo giocato il jolly. Ora pure senza il S.A. di certo non avremo più tutta quella disponibilità e sarà ancora piu difficile tornare in CL perché quelli che si sono qualificati non dovranno per forza cedere i loro migliori giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me sta scusa del "da noi certi giocatori non vengono" mi fa impazzire:
> 
> Se gli offri soldi, serietà e futuri trofei da noi vengono eccome. Alcuni esempi:
> 
> ...



Esatto, questi sono il tipo di opportunità che dobbiamo andare a cercare.

Tipo Bonucci della Juventus, per esempio


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Higuain è andato al Napoli che comunque lottava ai vertici di A ed era in champions.
> Il resto dei giocatori erano tutti scarti delle big, e non scarti alla James Rodriguez, ma gente che non aveva proprio dimostrato mai niente... questi giocatori possiamo prenderli.



Higuain andò a Napoli perché c'era Benitez e perché gli offrirono molti più soldi. Salah e De Bruyne andarono via dal Chelsea a causa di Mourinho non perché non avevano dimostrato niente: se non avevano dimostrato nulla perché il Chelsea ci investì parecchi soldi?

Scuse sempre e solo scuse, basta cacciare la pecunia ed i campioni li prendi, se poi il grano non c'è o viene sperperato, beh allora è meglio puntare su Kalinic che è una sicurezza...sicurezza di essere fallimento.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Higuain andò a Napoli perché c'era Benitez e perché gli offrirono molti più soldi. Salah e De Bruyne andarono via dal Chelsea a causa di Mourinho non perché non avevano dimostrato niente: se non avevano dimostrato nulla perché il Chelsea ci investì parecchi soldi?
> 
> Scuse sempre e solo scuse, basta cacciare la pecunia ed i campioni li prendi, se poi il grano non c'è o viene sperperato, beh allora è meglio puntare su Kalinic che è una sicurezza...sicurezza di essere fallimento.



Concordo pure su questo. I giocatori li convinci con i soldi. Poi a parità di soldi preferiscono giocare in una Big o rimanere nel loro paese. Ma per il resto i soldi fanno tutta la differenza. Se non ne abbiamo e inutile parlare di tornare sulle stelle. Se li abbiamo ma li spendiamo male allora mandiamo il ds a casa.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che la situazione fosse difficile lo sapevamo tutti. Ma la loro soluzione è stata un fallimento.
> Poi per carità, forse con la mia si retrocedeva da ultimi in classifica.
> 
> Prima che i geni della comunicazione iniziassero a parlare di Big citando pure i nomi il mio sogno era di prendere Papu-Keita-Deulofeu.
> ...



Ormai i 240 milioni sono andati (che poi sono 160 con le cessioni, va ricordato, mica solo gli altri vendono), non bisogna farsene un'ossessione.

Con quella cifra sono arrivati dei bidoni ma anche Bonucci Kessie Conti (il povero) Hakan. Il lavoro non è finito ma non bisogna tagliarsi le vene.

Roma e Inter sono sotto SA da anni eppure in un modo o nell'altro si sono rafforzate. Noi faremo lo stesso. 

E quanto a bidoni da smaltire non scherzano nemmeno loro: se l'Inter riesce a cedere Gabigol e Joao Male, perchè non dovremmo riuscirci noi con Silva e Kalinic?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto, questi sono il tipo di opportunità che dobbiamo andare a cercare.
> 
> Tipo Bonucci della Juventus, per esempio




Almeno su qualcosa siamo d'accordo 

Quest'anno giocatori scontenti ce ne sarebbero tanti: nel Real, nel Psg, nel Chelsea, nello United e financo nel City. Riuscire a portarne uno, non 3 o 4, sarebbe già tanto. Certo che se invece si puntano i Muriel o gli Zaza, non ci siamo.

Ripeto: non pretendo certo di prendere in una volta Bale, Cavani, Aguero o Martial, ma che almeno si faccia qualche tentativo per giocatori di livello, che si dia un segnale alla tifoseria e che non si faccia invece la fesseria di spendere 60 milioni per Belotti.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è cosi facile come vuoi farlo sembrare, ad ogni vendita devi considerare tante variabili, volontà del giocatore, volontà della squadra che vende (sicuramente la roma aveva interesse di venderlo all'estero piuttosto che ad una diretta concorrente in italia) e anche volontà del procuratore, basta pensare che emre can non è andato all'inter per colpa del procuratore che voleva la polpetta da 5 mil di euro nonostante inter, dordmun e giocatore fossero tutti d'accordo.



Uno dei motivo per cui Emre Can non va all'Inter è che l'Inter è messa così male da non avere neanche i soldi per riscattare Cancelo e Rafinha.

Ovviamente a parità d'ingaggi, tra Milan, Inter e Juventus è probabile che qualsiasi giocatore sulla carta preferisca la Juventus. In quel caso devi giocare altre carte come un ingaggio più alto e secondariamente una titolarità sicura, un allenatore affidabile ecc. 


Le polpette coi procuratori le fanno comunque tutti. Non è un problema finché i procuratori portano i campioni. Quello che è controproducente (per usare un eufemismo) è quando si fanno polpette per portare scarponi, giocatori sopravvalutati o ricevere favori che non vengono contraccambiati, e questo è avvenuto sia con Galliani sia con la nuova gestione.


----------



## jacky (26 Aprile 2018)

C'è un certo Giuntoli libero che sta vincendo lo scudetto con il Napoli.
Sabatini che ha scoperto miriadi di giocatori tra Palermo e Roma, pensiamo a Pastore, Allisson, Salah, Rudiger.
Conte che vince ovunque.

E questi si chiudono ermeticamente pagando fior fior di ingaggi a Mirabelli e Gattuso.

Ma roba da pazzi, roba da perderci la testa. Affidarsi a degli incompetenti più totali quando sul mercato c'è veramente roba buonissima.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Aprile 2018)

Parlate di comprare campioni ma poi vi dimenticate da quali annate arrivava il Milan.
Disastrose e umilianti è dir poco.

E voi parlate di campioni...

Mi fa poi ridere chi cita il management delle aziende "normali" che dopo un anno viene completamente defenestrato.
Chi ha un minimo di esperienza del genere sa che una ristrutturazione aziendale con investimenti annessi non fa quasi mai utili i primi anni. Contando che nello sport ci sono migliaia di variabili in più che in un azienda normale direi che pensare di arrivare ai vertici dopo manco un anno è da sognatori.

Siamo tutti incazzati e delusi per carità, ma le possibili difficoltà erano preventivabili, soprattutto il primo anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Almeno su qualcosa siamo d'accordo
> 
> Quest'anno giocatori scontenti ce ne sarebbero tanti: nel Real, nel Psg, nel Chelsea, nello United e financo nel City. Riuscire a portarne uno, non 3 o 4, sarebbe già tanto. Certo che se invece si puntano i Muriel o gli Zaza, non ci siamo.
> 
> Ripeto: non pretendo certo di prendere in una volta Bale, Cavani, Aguero o Martial, ma che almeno si faccia qualche tentativo per giocatori di livello, che si dia un segnale alla tifoseria e che non si faccia invece la fesseria di spendere 60 milioni per Belotti.



Stai sicuro che lo faremo. La scorsa estate Mirabelli, che viene massacrato da giorni, ha dimostrato di essere bravo a muoversi mettendo in piedi tante trattative e portandone a casa alcune vincendo la concorrenza importante, come Kessie e Conti.

Il caso Bonucci poi fa ben sperare no? Occasione nata e chiusa al volo, su un giocatore per il quale i top club erano pronti a farsi sotto di sicuro.

Se ci saranno opportunità vedrai che non dormiremo, questo me lo concederai Mirabelli l'ha dimostrato la scorsa estate...

Poi come giustamente scrivi in altri commenti, ci vogliono i soldi altrimenti non c'è DS che faccia i miracoli...

Come nomi tra i club che citi ho appena letto che il PSG ha messo sul mercato Draxler, pare per 40 milioni circa. Questo per esempio è un nome top e abbordabile, ma realisticamente la concorrenza sarà enorme. Se salta fuori un club importante della Premier, come possiamo reggere a livello finanziario?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo pure su questo. I giocatori li convinci con i soldi. Poi a parità di soldi preferiscono giocare in una Big o rimanere nel loro paese. Ma per il resto i soldi fanno tutta la differenza. Se non ne abbiamo e inutile parlare di tornare sulle stelle. Se li abbiamo ma li spendiamo male allora mandiamo il ds a casa.



Berlusconi nel 1987 convinse il pallone d'oro ad andare al Milan spendendo la (per allora) strabiliante cifra di 13 miliardi di lire e offrendo un altissimo ingaggio all'olandese. 

Pensare di tornare a primeggiare in Italia col progetto e senza spendere è fantascienza. Intendiamoci: una linea guida è giusto ci sia, ma se guesta linea non è sostenuta dai soldi e dai campioni alla fine diventerà storta provocando il deragliamento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella mattinata di oggi Fassone e Mirabelli si sono presentati a Milanello per parlare con Rino Gattuso. L'incontro tra le parti è stato sereno. Si è discusso della parte finale della stagione e dei programmi in vista della prossima e del prossimo mercato. Il Milan, dunque, ripartirà dai tre capisaldi: Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso.
> 
> *Premium: il summit di oggi la risposta del Milan alle voci su Mirabelli.*



Mamma mia che sogno avere una società seria ragazzi, menomale, pensate se avessero veramente voluto cambiare, potevamo anche farci chiamare Inter 2 a quel punto


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che lo faremo. La scorsa estate Mirabelli, che viene massacrato da giorni, ha dimostrato di essere bravo a muoversi mettendo in piedi tante trattative e portandone a casa alcune vincendo la concorrenza importante, come Kessie e Conti.
> 
> Il caso Bonucci poi fa ben sperare no? Occasione nata e chiusa al volo, su un giocatore per il quale i top club erano pronti a farsi sotto di sicuro.
> 
> ...




Questo tuo post mi ha fatto pensare a quanto ci manca una figura come Maldini. 

Mi spiego: andare a trattare un big che davanti si ritrova il totem Paolo che gli spiega cosa sia il Milan, come si vince, anche come ci rialza dalle sconfitte, come si riparte, ciò che il Milan rappresenta nel mondo, perché il Milan è una società speciale, ecc. sarebbe stata una cosa fantastica e di sicuro poteva essere un fattore importante nelle trattative. Perché, al di là di come la si pensi su Mirabelli, si deve riconoscere che la dote oratoria non è certo la sua caratteristica migliore


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2018)

Cambiare significa necessariamente essere come l Inter?Quindi perché esonerare Montella?aveva una squadra tutta nuova potevamo insistere ancora con lui no?poi mi state dicendo che tutto quello che è successo in questa stagione è frutto della ristrutturazione,dell anno franco che con Reina,Strinic,ki e Belotti o Muriel l anno prossimo sarà tutta un'altra storia.
Bene, a me resta però un solo dubbio.Che squadra tifate?


----------



## luigi61 (26 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cambiare significa necessariamente essere come l Inter?Quindi perché esonerare Montella?aveva una squadra tutta nuova potevamo insistere ancora con lui no?poi mi state dicendo che tutto quello che è successo in questa stagione è frutto della ristrutturazione,dell anno franco che con Reina,Strinic,ki e Belotti o Muriel l anno prossimo sarà tutta un'altra storia.
> Bene, a me resta però un solo dubbio.Che squadra tifate?


L'unica speranza è che questi nomi siano semplici invenzioni o supposizioni giornalistiche; in caso contrario dovessero realmente concretizzarsi quelle ignobili trattative , a mio parere sarebbe scritta la parola fine sul famoso PROGETTO che avrebbe dovuto, a detta dei vertici societari, riportare il Milan ad essere competitivo ai massimi livelli; eppure non è che occorra chissà cosa per completare la rosa attuale nelle sue carenze; basterebbero 3 giocatori VERAMENTE forti e almeno potremmo lottare per entrare in champions; certo è che se si presentano con Ki Strinic Baselli e Muriel e ovvio che va tutto a donne di facili costumi. ...


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva è un potenziale campione.... vedo quanta pazienza c'è nell' aspettarlo!!!



Lo è, ma se le giovani scommesse costano 40M e sono l'acquisto più costoso del mercato, c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Milanlove (26 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che sogno avere una società seria ragazzi, menomale, pensate se avessero veramente voluto cambiare, potevamo anche farci chiamare Inter 2 a quel punto



invece quest'anno abbiamo fatto una bella annata da Milan: 250 milioni buttati sul mercato, cambio dell'allenatore a stagione in corso dopo avergli appena rinnovato il contratto e sostituito dall'allenatore della primavera, sesto o settimo posto nella sempre più modesta serie A, figuracce da barzelletta tipo le due partite col Benevento, due derby uno più brutto dell'altro, ecc...

Ma chi gestisce questo Milan??? Ah già, due scarti interisti al loro primo impiego nei ruoli dirigenziali che stanno attualmente ricoprendo da noi.

meno male che tutto è confermato, fiuuu...


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2018)

Ricapitolando. 
All'inizio l'obiettivo primario era la champion, pena la vendita eccellente di un top.
Poi non fa nulla se non andiamo in champion, almeno un piazzamento europeo. 
Ora l'obiettivo è fare meglio dell'anno scorso, difficile visto che siamo a -6.
Dopo aver investito 250M e cambiato l'allenatore ci sono poche attenuanti.


----------



## fra29 (26 Aprile 2018)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva è un potenziale campione.... vedo quanta pazienza c'è nell' aspettarlo!!!



Io infatti vedere Susa e Donnarumma e proverei il 4312 con Calha dietro Silva e la punta "big" (Dzeko, Benzema, Falcao).
i soldoni li metterei sulla mazzata che sfonda le difese (alla Milinkovic), non andrei a spendere per delle ali ma darei un'altra chance a AS ma non con il 433..


----------



## Heaven (26 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Higuain andò a Napoli perché c'era Benitez e perché gli offrirono molti più soldi. Salah e De Bruyne andarono via dal Chelsea a causa di Mourinho non perché non avevano dimostrato niente: se non avevano dimostrato nulla perché il Chelsea ci investì parecchi soldi?
> 
> Scuse sempre e solo scuse, basta cacciare la pecunia ed i campioni li prendi, se poi il grano non c'è o viene sperperato, beh allora è meglio puntare su Kalinic che è una sicurezza...sicurezza di essere fallimento.



Per quanto riguarda Higuain, che c’entra che c’era Benitez? Non toglie il fatto che quel Napoli giocasse la Champions e NOI NO.
Salah e De Bruyne al Chelsea erano stati pagati all’incirca 15mln ciascuno e non hanno inciso per niente. Salah 2 goal in stagione e De Bruyne poche presenze e 0 goal. Mourinho non li aveva capiti ma nessuno si aspettava che diventassero top player, o comunque sicuramente non lo erano mai stati: è questo di cui sto parlando.

Non sono scuse ma dati oggettivi.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Comunque davvero bisogna riflettere sul mondo che c'è fuori da qui... il Leverkusen ha chiuso per Paulinho del Vasco, attaccante classe 2000 nemmeno maggiorenne, per 35 milioni di euro.

Ormai le cifre sono fuori di testa anche per prendere una scommessa brasiliana che a malapena gioca in prima squadra.

E come sappiamo pochi mesi fa Pellegri è passato al Monaco per 31 milioni.

Bisogna rendersi conto del contesto in cui ci muoviamo anche nel giudicare la nostra dirigenza.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque davvero bisogna riflettere sul mondo che c'è fuori da qui... il Leverkusen ha chiuso per Paulinho del Vasco, attaccante classe 2000 nemmeno maggiorenne, per 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Ormai le cifre sono fuori di testa anche per prendere una scommessa brasiliana che a malapena gioca in prima squadra.
> 
> ...



La riflessione ci può essere, e giusto che ci sia; detto questo se un manager un gruppo una società compra una delle più gloriose società calcistiche del mondo si presuppone che sappia in che contesto andrà ad operare e che cosa serva per rilanciare questo club ,come sempre espresso dalla dirigenza dal momento del closing; non mi si vorrà far credere che sono rimasti sorpresi da ciò che hanno trovato.....
sarebbe un po come come comprarsi una Ferrari e incazz. ...rsi perché consuma troppo o il bollo e troppo caro!!


----------

